# WORDPRESS screwed up



## balanga (Mar 7, 2019)

I tried logging in to my Wordpress site and got this error msg:

```
Fatal error: Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function gzinflate() in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/wordpress/wp-includes/class-requests.php:947 Stack trace: #0 /usr/local/www/apache24/data/wordpress/wp-includes/class-requests.php(886): Requests::compatible_gzinflate('\x8DP\xCD\n\xC20\f~\x97\x9D\xA5u\x88lz...') #1 /usr/local/www/apache24/data/wordpress/wp-includes/class-requests.php(835): Requests::compatible_gzinflate('\x1F\x8B\x08\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x03\x8DP\xCD\n\xC2...') #2 /usr/local/www/apache24/data/wordpress/wp-includes/class-requests.php(675): Requests::decompress('\x1F\x8B\x08\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x03\x8DP\xCD\n\xC2...') #3 /usr/local/www/apache24/data/wordpress/wp-includes/class-requests.php(383): Requests::parse_response(Array, 'http://api.word...', Array, Array, Array) #4 /usr/local/www/apache24/data/wordpress/wp-includes/class-http.php(370): Requests::request('[URL]http://api.word[/URL]...', Array, Array, 'POST', Array) #5 /usr/local/www/apache24/data/wordpress/wp-includes/class-http.php(589): WP_Http->request( in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/wordpress/wp-includes/class-requests.php on line 947
```

Does this mean anything to anyone?

Lines 946-949 of /usr/local/www/apache24/data/wordpress/wp-includes/class-requests.php

Contain:-

```
<------><------>// Finally fall back to straight gzinflate
<------><------>if (false !== ($decompressed = @gzinflate($gzData))) {
<------><------><------>return $decompressed;
<------><------>}
```

Wordpress was installed over a year ago so it is not up to date, and in an attempt to login I updated a number of php modules.

Can anyone suggest what this msg is alluding to, or is it possible to install a new version of Wordpress elsewhere and use the existing database?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2019)

You're missing archivers/php72-zlib (assuming you're using PHP 7.2).


----------



## balanga (Mar 7, 2019)

Many thanks! Just wondered how you could tell...

It worked after installing php71-zlib. This is in a FreeNAS jail and all the php72-* modules return:-


> pkg: No packages available to install matching 'php72-zlib' have been found in the repositories


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2019)

balanga said:


> Just wondered how you could tell...


10 second Google search. 



			Call to undefined function gzinflate() - Google Search


----------



## balanga (Mar 7, 2019)




----------

